
Mutt fork with Lua scripting, tagging and unified inbox - rjzzleep
https://www.neomutt.org/changes/user
======
stevekemp
This came up in the recent thread about switching to mutt :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14567074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14567074)

That was also where I did shameful self-promotion of my own console-based mail
client with lua scripting:

[https://github.com/lumail/lumail](https://github.com/lumail/lumail)

